# Hand made cards



## Ifistav (Mar 26, 2010)

OK, I followed some advice I read here, plus from other friends, and made a facebook page for my handmade cards. I'll be adding more. If anyone would like to visit, would you Like it as well?

Thanks,

Ifi

www.facebook.com/HandMadeCardsByIfi


----------

